

Show HN: OSS tool for deploying (and release engineering) distributed services - vadims
https://github.com/cloudfoundry/bosh

======
vadims
Overview: [https://github.com/cloudfoundry/oss-
docs/blob/master/bosh/do...](https://github.com/cloudfoundry/oss-
docs/blob/master/bosh/documentation/documentation.md)

Tutorial: [https://github.com/cloudfoundry/oss-
docs/blob/master/bosh/tu...](https://github.com/cloudfoundry/oss-
docs/blob/master/bosh/tutorial/tutorial.md)

